# What mods do i need to have



## meganxann18 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello everyone, I have justt recently gotten a 225 TT coupe, and am wondering what modifications i need to look into to keep the car running amazingly well, and lastt. It currently has around 90,000 miles on itt. Im looking into an intercooler system and blow off valve, along with a free flow air filter, i herd thatt does greatt things for the engine. If you know any other things thatt i could add please lett me know :]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Uo already have an intercooler or two , the FMIC could be a good idea but forget the other two items.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Try a post in the mk1 section you will get more info there


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

The best mod of all Join the TTOC !!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gadgetboy38 said:


> The best mod of all Join the TTOC !!


Now why didnt I say that


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > The best mod of all Join the TTOC !!
> ...


Thats must be the first time someone beat you to it buddy..


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Excessive use of the 'TT' in your words.

Made me laugh though. Don't rush it though, choose carefully and make it your own.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

gadgetboy38 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > gadgetboy38 said:
> ...


Actually Andy had already said it on OP's welcome thread on 17 Mar 2010 at 16:35 :lol:


----------

